# Come join us tonight online for fun and games aquarium wise.



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi come join us on line @ 7:00 pm central time for fun and games. There will be chances to win prizes which can include fish, plants, food,and equipment just to name a few things.

Here is the link.

AquaChat.com

Happy playing.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hi*

Just so everyone knows this takes place every month on the second Saturday at night.

Also just for the event there are a mass of 1 hour auctions that will be priced well below what they are worth. They just ask that if you make bids that they be a good bid and not like a dollar so that the seller does not get ripped off.

I always have a great time.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hi*

Hi when you enter ask *ijedic* for the the link to pick your lucky #'s. Once the number has been drawn if it is your number you will win the mestery prize.

Note all prizes you win will be shipped to you for free.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up William.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I was there on that night and I won 15 RCS with free shipping!


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I won the "Surprize" package. 

Because of the fun and games I learned Aquabid actually has forums! I've been on Aquabid for months and never knew that. Met some very nice and intelligent people. Even one who bred those Hawaiian Volcano Shrimp!


----------

